# Processus Automator qui clique sur le lien à l'intérieur d'un mail?



## WebOliver (31 Août 2005)

Je suis inscrit sur plusieurs forums, et je reçois les mails d'abonnement (notification instantanée) aux sujets dans lesquels j'ai posté. Je cherche à créer un processus Automator qui ferait que dès que je reçois un de ces mails, le script active et clique le lien indiqué dans le mail... 

C'est possible ça?  En définissant un expéditeur donné? Et après?


----------



## rezba (31 Août 2005)

fainéant. :love:


----------



## rezba (31 Août 2005)

Bah, quoi, on peut rigoler, non ? :love:
Je ne sais pas si c'est possible, surement, à l'impossible nul n'est tenu, mais impossible n'est pas français, et même pour un suisse roman, pas de souci.  Mais j'y pense là tout de suite. La plupart de ces mails ont plusieurs liens, un lien vers le dernier message et un lien vers la discussion, non ? Il faudra qu'automator choisisse, dans ce cas.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2005)

Oui, c'est un peu compliqué à mettre en ½uvre j'imagine... Il faudrait pouvoir lui indiquer que seul le premier lien du mail doit être pris en compte, mais là, on a plutôt intérêt à le faire directement avec AppleScript non?

PS: romand s'écrit avec un d à la fin.


----------

